# Women's Hair Loss > Women's Hair Loss: Start Your Own Topic >  increased shedding on spiro and saw palmetto

## catgreeneyes

Did anyone start to shed more when they started spiro or saw palmetto ?Why does the hair shed more at this point of treatment ?Is it a good sign ?

----------


## Tracy C

Anytime you start treatment for hair loss there is a temporary increase in shedding.  This is normal and it applies to any and every treatment for hair loss.  This is emotionally difficult to deal with - but it is a necessary evil in the battle against hair loss.  When the shedding phase has run it's course and your hair starts growing back, it will be thicker than it was before it shed out.

----------

